# Well-balanced diet for a gainer



## bartolinho77 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey there!
I would like to know something about a good diet which will help me to gain more weight, but will not ruin my cholesterol level. I've been gaining on purpose for 2 years, from 200 pounds back then up to 283 pounds now. My cholesterol went a little bit out of norm, but it isn't enormously big. I was eating literally everything whenever I wanted, including a lot of chinese, macdonalds and so on. What would you tell me? Any advice? : ) I don't have any certain goal, but I love my big belly growing. FFA - help! : )
Cheers!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm not an FFA, but I would like to help you.

I have gone ahead and created a meal plan for you, so please stick to it. It is very healthy.

*Monday*
--------------
Breakfast: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Lunch: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Dinner: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream

*Tuesday*
--------------
Breakfast: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Lunch: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Dinner: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream

*Wednesday*
--------------
Breakfast: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Lunch: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Dinner: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream

*Thursday*
-------------
Breakfast: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Lunch: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Dinner: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream

*Friday*
------------
Breakfast: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream 
Lunch: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Dinner: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream

*Saturday*
--------------
Breakfast: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Lunch: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Dinner: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream

*Sunday*
------------
Breakfast: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Lunch: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream
Dinner: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream


*BONUS*
If you stick to the meal plan for a whole week, on Sunday after dinner, treat yourself to: 1 jar of peanut butter, tub of vanilla ice cream, 1 carton heavy cream


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2012)

Can he change out vanilla for chocolate, or will that ruin the whole process?


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 20, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Can he change out vanilla for chocolate, or will that ruin the whole process?



I said vanilla for a reason, Paquito. For a reason.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I said vanilla for a reason, Paquito. For a reason.



Right, right. No more deviations.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2012)

Paquito said:


> Right, right. No more deviations.


Dude, he WALKS the hills of Frisco day in and day out and weighs 6000 lbs. I think he knows what he's doing here. Let's just watch with shock and awe.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 20, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Dude, he WALKS the hills of Frisco day in and day out and weighs 6000 lbs. I think he knows what he's doing here. Let's just watch with shock and awe.



Its true. I weigh 6000lbs and jog to work and back every day. Uphill both ways. In the rain. During earthquakes.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd be laughing if I didn't honestly think Chaz was double bluffing and this was his actual mealplan.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 20, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I weigh 6000lbs and jog to work and back every day..... During earthquakes.



Well...now we know what's causing them.


----------



## MrBob (Sep 20, 2012)

If you want to improve your HDL and reduce your LDL cholesterol...eat more butter. It's actually true.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 20, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'd be laughing if I didn't honestly think Chaz was double bluffing and this was his actual mealplan.



Hey man, don't knock my good eats.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow I've gotta try that diet. LOL


----------



## bartolinho77 (Sep 20, 2012)

this turned into an epic thread  love you guys!


----------



## Paquito (Sep 20, 2012)

bartolinho77 said:


> this turned into an epic thread  love you guys!



We *mmmmmmmmm* you too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 20, 2012)

MrBob said:


> If you want to improve your HDL and reduce your LDL cholesterol...eat more butter. It's actually true.


Only if you wrap the butter in strips of bacon.


----------



## MrBob (Sep 22, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Only if you wrap the butter in strips of bacon.


Nah, just eat the butter, no need for a garnish.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 22, 2012)

MrBob said:


> Nah, just eat the butter, no need for a garnish.



You take that back. YOU TAKE THAT BACK.

Bacon is never a garnish. Bacon is bacon. Bacon is everything.


----------



## MrBob (Sep 22, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> You take that back. YOU TAKE THAT BACK.
> 
> Bacon is never a garnish. Bacon is bacon. Bacon is everything.



Hey I like bacon, It's one of the 5 main food groups. But when I'm getting my butter on, I don't want additions.


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 22, 2012)

bartolinho77 said:


> Hey there!
> I would like to know something about a good diet which will help me to gain more weight, but will not ruin my cholesterol level. I've been gaining on purpose for 2 years, from 200 pounds back then up to 283 pounds now. My cholesterol went a little bit out of norm, but it isn't enormously big. I was eating literally everything whenever I wanted, including a lot of chinese, macdonalds and so on. What would you tell me? Any advice? : ) I don't have any certain goal, but I love my big belly growing. FFA - help! : )
> Cheers!



The trick, of course, is balance - what would make a healthy diet for somebody who's not trying to gain is also a healthy diet for somebody who IS trying to gain. The trick to gaining is to eat more... and more... and more. Chinese, for example - add the 'beef and broccoli' stirfry in with the beef dishes. Macdonald's - add the third Big Mac, but then through in a salad. Enjoy your apples - in apple pie. And so on.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> You take that back. YOU TAKE THAT BACK.
> 
> Bacon is never a garnish. Bacon is bacon. Bacon is everything.



Bacon is God.



MrBob said:


> Hey I like bacon, It's one of the 5 main food groups. But when I'm getting my butter on, I don't want additions.



Heathen trash.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 23, 2012)

Cook a few pounds of bacon in a huge frying pan and put a entire block of butter into it!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 23, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> Cook a few pounds of bacon in a huge frying pan and put a entire block of butter into it!


*
now you are just being silly, entire waste of butter that won't get eaten*


----------



## Goreki (Sep 23, 2012)

Chaz, you liar! You told me that would help me lose weight!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 23, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> now you are just being silly, entire waste of butter that won't get eaten*



Nonsense! He can add a cauldron of bacon to it!


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2012)

Goreki said:


> Chaz, you liar! You told me that would help me lose weight!



I'm sorry. I didn't think you would believe me.


----------



## Goreki (Sep 23, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't think you would believe me.


I'm fine, but all my clients now want their money back.


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 23, 2012)

Goreki said:


> I'm fine, but all my clients now want their money back.



Well the good news is that now they cannot chase you down.


----------



## bremerton (Sep 23, 2012)

did paula deen write this entire thread under pseudonyms?


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 24, 2012)

I think the guy could do with some more healthy recipes.


----------



## Tad (Sep 24, 2012)

To the original poster: You'd probably do better with this thread on the weightgain sub-board of the Weight room forum. Well, OK, the thread would not be nearly as amusing, but in terms of useful advice....yah, give it a shot over there.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 25, 2012)

Tad said:


> To the original poster: You'd probably do better with this thread on the weightgain sub-board of the Weight room forum. Well, OK, the thread would not be nearly as amusing, but in terms of useful advice....yah, give it a shot over there.



Dammit.

Why can't I point this kind of shit out without getting bitched out for it?


----------



## The Dark Lady (Sep 25, 2012)

theronin23 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Why can't I point this kind of shit out without getting bitched out for it?



Because Tad's a Canadian & nobody ever gets mad at Canadians.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2012)

theronin23 said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Why can't I point this kind of shit out without getting bitched out for it?


Oh stop whining, ya pansy. He's Canadian. It's a fucking civic duty for them to be polite. It's the law over there! Don't take it personally.


----------



## theronin23 (Sep 25, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh stop whining, ya pansy. He's Canadian. It's a fucking civic duty for them to be polite. It's the law over there! Don't take it personally.



What is this...polite...you speak of?


----------



## BigChaz (Sep 25, 2012)

theronin23 said:


> What is this...polite...you speak of?



It's when you say "thank you" to someone after they cook you bacon


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2012)

Dude, I'm from Jersey. Polite is a quality I can only admire (or ridicule) in others.


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 25, 2012)

-Sizzles bacon-

Bacon anyone? :eat1:


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 28, 2012)

MillyLittleMonster said:


> -Sizzles bacon-
> 
> Bacon anyone? :eat1:



Mmmm, bacon.... another essential in the gainer's diet!


----------



## sarahe543 (Sep 28, 2012)

bacon smoothie?


----------



## Tad (Sep 28, 2012)

sarahe543 said:


> bacon smoothie?



http://rickbakas.com/bacon-smoothie-recipe

Also a boutique donut place near me make a maple-bacon donut that is apparently really good (I don't know, the only time I went they were sold out....). Bacon is everywhere these days!


----------



## Bigrcasey (Oct 9, 2012)

Thought I smelled bacon!:eat2:


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Oct 9, 2012)

I had some jacket potatoes filled with cheese and bacon for dinner today.:bow:


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 11, 2012)

Tad said:


> http://rickbakas.com/bacon-smoothie-recipe
> 
> Also a boutique donut place near me make a maple-bacon donut that is apparently really good (I don't know, the only time I went they were sold out....). Bacon is everywhere these days!



There is a donut shop here...and OMG...they have a maple bacon donut. Sounded disgusting but I had to try. Delicious. Just absolutely delicious.


----------



## asbel_garcia123 (Oct 13, 2012)

I thought the five main food groups were chocolate, donuts, cakes, cookies, and fries.


----------

